# IPGear Sust and Viagra



## AGGRO (Nov 29, 2016)

IPgear has been my go to guys for years! Their Viagra is no joke, the real deal!!!


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 29, 2016)

I have the sus and Cialis 
Both working very well.


----------



## Miket5666 (Nov 30, 2016)

Anything by them is quality, the var is no joke


----------



## dozisthebeast (Dec 5, 2016)

I love IP! I just put an order in which included the Viagra, heard the taste was bad but the results were great! Cant wait to try it!


----------



## GotTren? (Dec 5, 2016)

AGGRO said:


> IPgear has been my go to guys for years! Their Viagra is no joke, the real deal!!!





How's thats sust treating you brother?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0st (Dec 10, 2016)

These guys have been around for a long time! Beleive it or not i have never tried any IP gear yet! I tried some of the BD gear years ago...not sure if it was from this source....it was on of the IP guys!


----------



## Firemike36 (Jan 20, 2017)

The 100mg is pretty bitter, but I just put it into an empty gelatin capsule


----------



## lntense (Apr 21, 2017)

Haven't used IP since before they left, but I am glad to see a solid sponsor back on the forums.


----------



## Southernjuice (Apr 29, 2017)

Never tried the Viagra but their Cialis is working great! Solid gear.


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 2, 2017)

I love their Test and Tren!


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 3, 2017)

Jumped on their sale they have right now. Love all their products I've used!


----------



## Akamai (Jul 3, 2017)

IMHO the best!

Ak


----------



## AGGRO (Jul 7, 2017)

Had to grab more of that Viagra!!

Thought I'd post a pic of some of the goodies that landed today:sSig_mail:


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 2, 2017)

I use there cialis and it's real.
I've us d every brand there are there's is rite there at the top.

Someone not knowledgeable with conversions and how the powders and carriers work etc might think it's fake just in there head and by appearance.

It's real.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

